# training in iowa/midwest



## TurkishVan (Feb 11, 2013)

Come buy up Canterbrooke in Ames! You'll have more horses than you can shake a stick at, lol! :wink:


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you follow show circuit with WP or Reining? Information on horses successfully shown would be helpful too.


----------

